# Vegas video all choppy and laggy



## Abacus (Apr 8, 2006)

I have a serious problem with vegas. Here's the deal - Whenever I view my media in the timeline, its all choppy and it becomes pixelated, and when I render it, the choppiness still appears.

Here's a pic of what I mean - http://img417.imageshack.us/img417/6669/omfgvegas3cu.png

Here are my specs

AMD athlon 3000+ XP
160 gb
1 g ram
9800 Pro - OMEGA DRIVERS

Could the omega driver be causing this problem, or is it an internal problem with vegas. Thanks in advance. Feel free to email me at bcustt at gmail.com


----------



## cai chang jiang (May 12, 2007)

After Effects Error: an unspecified AVI or DirectShow error occurred. (1)
(53 :: 33)


----------



## mwaldo79 (Mar 6, 2009)

I also have choppy rendered video using vegas 8. I'm trying to make a compilation of sorts using video I picked up off the web, and a couple of clips are all choppy when Vegas renders it out. I've tried dozens of different combinations of settings in the project settings, individual video media settings and render settings, but I cannot improve the playback. I'm pretty sure that the problem lies with Vegas settings because if when I play the individual videos in my PC media player they are smooth as butter. Also if I do a ram render in the Vegas timeline it also plays smooth. Only after I spend hours rendering what seems to be perfectly edited video does the choppiness show up. 

Any help would be much appreciated. So far I am getting the most difficulty from 2 video files, one is a .mpg file that is 1280x720x32, 25fps, alpha=none, field order=none(progressive), MPEG-2. The other is an .avi file thats is 720x576x24, 25fps, alpha=none, field order=lower field first, DV. I've tried setting the project timeline, and media properties, and render to options to various combinations experimenting with frame rates, deinterlace options, field order options, bit rates, different resoulutions, you name it, although I'm no expert in video editing and really just trying to make educated guesses at all the options so If anyone out there has any suggestions I would love to hear it before my free trial period of Vegas expires =) 
Also I am running windows xp home edition SP2 with 1GB of ram and 2.8GHz pentium if it matters. Also I've got a commodore64 and the chip is a doritto, just kidding all this PC talk got me thinking of that Weird Al song.


----------



## mwaldo79 (Mar 6, 2009)

Well I think I may have found a lead. I just reinstalled ffdshow codec and now the video clips that were choppy render about half as choppy I think. It still got more stutter than when I play the original file in Media Player Classic, but after the amount of time I've spent at this I think I may be able to live with it.

Could it be that there is a codec conflict or something maybe a left over remnant from the K-lite codec pack I had previously installed? If so why am I able to play the files flawlessly in the media player? I have uninstalled K-lite, had a registry cleaner sweep the system and have only installed Media Player Classic, Halli media splitter and ffdshow codecs. I know there are alot of other codecs running on this system cause I can see them when I run codec sniper, but I don't know enough about codecs so I don't know if and what I should remove. Codecs and filters and Bears, Oh My!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

These are fairly large video files at the resolutions listed, especially the first one - you may find that you just don't have enough system resources to render them efficiently leading to dropped frames etc. 

Your processor is an older slower type as is the amount of RAM - my old Pentium4 3.2GHz used to struggle with rendering 720x 576 files with 2GB RAM.

When rendering make sure all other programs are shut down - best way is to render overnight after you have finished using your computer and have nothing running.

I know that your rig fulfills Sony's System requirements but .....

PS: in future start a new thread rather than hijacking an old one - sometimes your new addition won't be noticed as staff presume by the number of posts that someone is helping you.


----------



## mwaldo79 (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks for your advice (on both topics).
If it is an issue with the file size is there any work around to help out the PC to render. Although in a few other projects I have rendered with similar files with nice results- the one .avi listed is 84 MB with 24 sec duration another of the same type that gives me no problem is smaller @ 18 MB 30 seconds long (1411kbps) 1280x720 compression on it is ffds (different than the problem .avi which is showing as MCDVD) Also I'm noticing that Vegas seems to be creating duplicate files for some videos that I drop on the timeline, duplicates end with .sfk. the avi that gives me no problem is one that vegas created an sfk for, but the other avi it did not. However another avi that is more similar to the problem file that is 25 seconds long at 720x576 86MB also with MCDVD compression and no duplicate sfk file created renders very nicely (although it too has a little bit of stutter here or there). But as I now look at the avi's ive already rendered that came out nice it looks like they do in fact have bit rates of about 1400kbps which is I think a lot lower than the one thats giving me trouble. 

Any suggestions short of getting a Mac pro (still trying to convince apple to lend me the credit, ha!)
And whats the deal with the duplicate sfk's, I assume it has something to do with the compression cause it seems to be applied to various format files seemingly at random-don't bother elaborating unless it is something that may play a part.
Also do you have any guidance as far as codecs are concerned, it seems after uninstalling stuff I now need to hunt down something to play certain mp4's. I just got this error on one of them:

couldn't render some of the pins blah blah
Media Type 0:
--------------------------
Video: MPEG4 Video (H264) 640x480

AM_MEDIA_TYPE: 
majortype: MEDIATYPE_Video {73646976-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
subtype: Unknown GUID Name {31637661-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
formattype: FORMAT_MPEG2_VIDEO {E06D80E3-DB46-11CF-B4D1-00805F6CBBEA}
bFixedSizeSamples: 1
bTemporalCompression: 0
lSampleSize: 1
cbFormat: 177

VIDEOINFOHEADER:
rcSource: (0,0)-(0,0)
rcTarget: (0,0)-(0,0)
dwBitRate: 0
dwBitErrorRate: 0
AvgTimePerFrame: 0

VIDEOINFOHEADER2:
dwInterlaceFlags: 0x00000000
dwCopyProtectFlags: 0x00000000
dwPictAspectRatioX: 640
dwPictAspectRatioY: 480
dwControlFlags: 0x00000000
dwReserved2: 0x00000000

MPEG2VIDEOINFO:
dwStartTimeCode: 0
cbSequenceHeader: 45
dwProfile: 0x0000004d
dwLevel: 0x0000001e
dwFlags: 0x00000004

BITMAPINFOHEADER:
biSize: 40
biWidth: 640
biHeight: 480
biPlanes: 1
biBitCount: 24
biCompression: avc1
biSizeImage: 0
biXPelsPerMeter: 0
biYPelsPerMeter: 0
biYPelsPerMeter: 0
biClrUsed: 0
biClrImportant: 0

pbFormat:
0000: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0030: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 02 00 00 e0 01 00 00 ........€...à...
0040: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 00 00 00 80 02 00 00 ........(...€...
0050: e0 01 00 00 01 00 18 00 61 76 63 31 00 00 00 00 à.......avc1....
0060: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0070: 00 00 00 00 2d 00 00 00 4d 00 00 00 1e 00 00 00 ....-...M.......
0080: 04 00 00 00|00 24 67 4d 40 1e 96 52 81 40 7b 60 [email protected]–R�@{`
0090: 29 10 00 00 3e 80 00 0c 35 0e 08 00 06 dd c0 00 )...>€..5....ÝÀ.
00a0: 16 e3 7f c6 38 3b 42 85 22 c0 00 05 68 e9 09 35 .ãÆ8;B…"À..hé.5
00b0: 20  


Media Type 1:
--------------------------
Video: MPEG4 Video (H264) 640x480

AM_MEDIA_TYPE: 
majortype: MEDIATYPE_Video {73646976-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
subtype: Unknown GUID Name {31435641-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
formattype: FORMAT_MPEG2_VIDEO {E06D80E3-DB46-11CF-B4D1-00805F6CBBEA}
bFixedSizeSamples: 1
bTemporalCompression: 0
lSampleSize: 1
cbFormat: 177

VIDEOINFOHEADER:
rcSource: (0,0)-(0,0)
rcTarget: (0,0)-(0,0)
dwBitRate: 0
dwBitErrorRate: 0
AvgTimePerFrame: 0

VIDEOINFOHEADER2:
dwInterlaceFlags: 0x00000000
dwCopyProtectFlags: 0x00000000
dwPictAspectRatioX: 640
dwPictAspectRatioY: 480
dwControlFlags: 0x00000000
dwReserved2: 0x00000000

MPEG2VIDEOINFO:
dwStartTimeCode: 0
cbSequenceHeader: 45
dwProfile: 0x0000004d
dwLevel: 0x0000001e
dwFlags: 0x00000004

BITMAPINFOHEADER:
biSize: 40
biWidth: 640
biHeight: 480
biPlanes: 1
biBitCount: 24
biCompression: AVC1
biSizeImage: 0
biXPelsPerMeter: 0
biYPelsPerMeter: 0
biYPelsPerMeter: 0
biClrUsed: 0
biClrImportant: 0

pbFormat:
0000: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0030: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 02 00 00 e0 01 00 00 ........€...à...
0040: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 00 00 00 80 02 00 00 ........(...€...
0050: e0 01 00 00 01 00 18 00 41 56 43 31 00 00 00 00 à.......AVC1....
0060: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
0070: 00 00 00 00 2d 00 00 00 4d 00 00 00 1e 00 00 00 ....-...M.......
0080: 04 00 00 00|00 24 67 4d 40 1e 96 52 81 40 7b 60 [email protected]–R�@{`
0090: 29 10 00 00 3e 80 00 0c 35 0e 08 00 06 dd c0 00 )...>€..5....ÝÀ.
00a0: 16 e3 7f c6 38 3b 42 85 22 c0 00 05 68 e9 09 35 .ãÆ8;B…"À..hé.5
00b0: 20 


Again, thank you for your time and consideration
May the LORD cause His face to shine upon you


----------



## mwaldo79 (Mar 6, 2009)

Nevermind (I think) about the codec concerning the mp4's. I just uninstalled and reinstalled both haali media splitter codec and ffdshow (latest beta of ffdshow: rev2744_20090305 was rev2737_20090302 previously) and just tried a variety of video formats and all seems to be playing nicely in media player classic.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

As far as codecs go - I just use K-lite full pack - when you install, it will pick up any conflicts or duplications and ask whether you want it to over-ride them or if you want to keep your existing codecs and add the remaining K-lite pack codecs.
As for the sfk files look here


----------

